# Taxes in the USA



## pacman869 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi,

Coming from Oz we have certain taxes on things. I'm wondering what 'little surprises' the US has. I'm aware sales tax for consumables vary state to state, as do what Australians call 'rates' (annual local gov fee for rubbish/trash removal etc)

Car purchase
Aust- transfer fee 4% of vehicle sale price paid by buyer
US -?

House purchase
Aust - Stamp duty - ~4% of sale price, paid by the buyer
US - 

Any others?

Also, any tips/strategy on getting health insurance for a family of 7? (5 kids under 7 years)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

pacman869 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Coming from Oz we have certain taxes on things. I'm wondering what 'little surprises' the US has. I'm aware sales tax for consumables vary state to state, as do what Australians call 'rates' (annual local gov fee for rubbish/trash removal etc)
> 
> ...



Property tax has been a real shock - much higher than the usual rates as used to in the UK.

Don't know what state you are going to but if coming to California, get ready for taxes on everything.

Wow, medical insurance for 7? Hope you are going to get a job with medical insurance. This is going to cost you enough, but if you have to go out to the individual market, then it is going to cost a fortune.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I suppose the biggest "culture shock" in the tax area for the US is all the different levels of taxing jurisdictions. The main income taxes are federal (i.e. national) in nature. Then, each state has its own set of income, sales, excise and other taxes, and then the county, city, town, district and however many other taxing jurisdictions come into play depending on where you live, work and shop.

In some areas of the country, if you work in one state, but live in another, you wind up having to file state income taxes in both states, with various credits and offsets depending on what income comes from which state. And there are a few areas, all known as "the Tri-State region" where you could theoretically have three sets of State taxes each year.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## doublesuited77 (Sep 1, 2012)

technically youneed to file in any state you work in. So if you have a business trip to New York and dont live there you would need to prorate your income and pay some taxes there.

Most people outside of professional services dont do this, but there is a much greater crackdown on this.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

doublesuited77 said:


> technically youneed to file in any state you work in. So if you have a business trip to New York and dont live there you would need to prorate your income and pay some taxes there.
> 
> Most people outside of professional services dont do this, but there is a much greater crackdown on this.


Please have your facts. Residence and employment are the two locations which apply in regards to US tax returns.


----------

